# When water softeners go bad



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

For some reason the video you posted returns an error when strating.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

it's still processing. Give it a few minutes for youtube to get it into their system.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

hey what type of barbecue sauce was that :blink:


That looks like poor mans caviar coming out of the pipes. :no:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I just got back from eating sushi and it looks identical. That's what prompted me to upload the video. I was thinking about that call the whole time I was munching down on my flying fish and smelt eggs:laughing:. The smelt eggs are orange and the flying fish eggs are black. It looks just like the stuff coming out of the faucet.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

You won't get food poisoning from zeolite.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't think that is zeolite. Ion exchange resin is one thing, zeolite is another. 

This isn't my area of expertise but I think IER is a polymer that has extremely polar covalent bonding sites for ion to bond to which is what allows the ion exchange process to take place. Zeolite is sort of a "molecular filter" it has pores that are so fine that large molecules can be trapped by them. Kinda like an RO membrane but the pores aren’t as small.

I could be wrong about that though. Time to google.......


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll have what hes drinking.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I know I dumped bags labeled *Zeolite* in a commercial softener at a restaurant we plumbed. Sucked, the bags were heavy and the hole at the top of the was small. Made the floor very slippery.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeolite

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ion_exchange_resin


----------

